
Show HN: Bender – a Deep Learning framework for iOS - bryant1410
https://github.com/xmartlabs/Bender
======
bryant1410
Hey! I work at Xmartlabs and we have built Bender: a library to build and run
Neural Networks on iOS.

As it uses Metal under the hood, it takes advantage of the device GPU, so it
runs fast and supports real-time applications.

It also allows to run TensorFlow models, so it should be easy to run your
existing model.

If you guys could provide feedback, it would be cool!

~~~
ajtulloch
\-
[https://github.com/xmartlabs/Bender/blob/master/Sources/Meta...](https://github.com/xmartlabs/Bender/blob/master/Sources/Metal/instanceNorm.metal#L19-L99)

\-
[https://github.com/caffe2/caffe2/blob/64e52e474/caffe2/contr...](https://github.com/caffe2/caffe2/blob/64e52e474/caffe2/contrib/mpscnn-
fb/MPSCNN.metal#L94-L180)

:\

~~~
bencollier49
Ouch. But do these segments come from another, PD, source? Or is it just
direct theft from Facebook?

~~~
sabalaba
Thoughtless copy-pasta at best and plagiarism at worst.

~~~
jrx
I have very little knowledge about the actual license law, but what is the
right way to do that?

Let's say there is an open source project published with a very permissive
license that has one function you need. Putting the whole project as a
dependency is an overkill and rewriting the function with your own variable
names and indentation doesn't sound like an improvement.

Would adding a copyright notice somewhere in the repository be enough?

------
nstj
Looks like a cool project! Any chance you Urban Dictionary'd the name?

------
rocky1138
Why would you want to run this on iOS?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
I dont know much about parallel or distributed computing but here's an idea.

If this framework supports multi gpus with data parallelisem, model
parallelisem or some hybrid and you can entice people to download ir by
packaging it over a game or visualization layer a la Folding@Home, youd
essentially have it running at a very large scale without having to pay for
any compute power

~~~
rocky1138
Let's go into business together mining coin on people's iPhones.

------
rmc
I can understand how you got the name from "metal" and Futurama.

But in the UK, "bender" basically means "faggot". Maybe you might want to
think on the name,/.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bender](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bender)

~~~
twhb
Not British so genuinely asking - to what degree? Greater than "thing that
bends"?

Because there's plenty of slang that doesn't inhibit use of the word by its
earlier definition. Nobody blinks when you ask for a "box". Teenagers might
giggle at Dick's stores, but it hasn't hurt business.

~~~
bshimmin
I'm not really "down with the kids", but I would think most people in their
twenties and thirties and older would definitely understand "bender" to mean a
homosexual, and "on a bender" to mean "out getting drunk" (though this isn't a
derogatory term in any particular sense). I don't think I've ever used the
word "bender" to mean "thing that bends", but perhaps that's just because of
the other meaning of the term here.

I don't think "box" is understood at all in the UK to mean what it does in US
slang, though we do use the word in the context of cricket to mean something
quite specific!

